# Mental progress for destruction of illusion



## caringcapacity (Sep 21, 2009)

AnauÃª
hello

I care for you
today I can go murder 
please focus control of the torture music

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/caringcapacity 

"beyond death"


----------



## protocollie (Sep 22, 2009)

unlistenable


----------



## caringcapacity (Sep 22, 2009)

today I go to murder.

death erection.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

Dat's some noise right thar. I'm not up on my noise, so I'm not sure how it compares to what's out there.

I'd imagine this could be cathartic, in a way.

\Nice creepy vibe overall though


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

Holy shit I am digging this 

EDIT: Do you have any influences?


----------



## caringcapacity (Sep 22, 2009)

Genocide Organ
Dissecting Table
Anenzephalia 
Surgical Penis Klinik
White Hospital
Grammal Seizure 
Ramleh 
Sutcliffe Jugend
Lustmord
Lerophania


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 22, 2009)

This is a good marketing scheme. Marketing what, I'm not sure, but the first half second of the first submission I listened to almost made me shit myself, in conjunction with the creepy fucking avatar. Good job.


----------



## Aden (Sep 23, 2009)

caringcapacity said:


> Genocide Organ
> Dissecting Table
> Anenzephalia
> Surgical Penis Klinik
> ...



*takes notes*


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Sep 23, 2009)

protocollie said:


> unlistenable



un tiss un tiss un tiss

MORE NOISE FOR FURAFFINITY.


----------

